# #1 Fire gripe- laggy internet. Are other devices better?



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I use my fire mostly for reading but when I do extensive browsing, I always run into slow-loading or freezing web pages.  I sometimes switch to dolphin, but still it's laggy. I think I'm going to borrow my husband's Ipad and see if it's better. But I think that is the most disappointing broken promise of the fire. Have you had problems with this? Are other devices better? It doesn't always lag, but about every third or fourth page. Enough to wear me down after a while. Sometimes I wonder if I got a lemon.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe a router problem? Do you have the same problem on your other devices? I know I was getting really slow speeds on my phone and Kindle but the laptop was fine. My husband made sure the router was up to date and rebooted it and it took care of the problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When my Fire seems slow using the browser* I toggle wireless off and then back on again. That generally helps.

*I don't use the stock browser, but the Chrome browser that I downloaded from 1mobile.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I use mostly Chrome on mine and rarely have a problem. Usually it's a site issue when I do, like the 2am Central KB shutdown...


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It's just like any other computer type thing.  Gotta reboot it every now and again.


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

Depending on your geographic location, the sites you browse, and the time of day, the web acceleration used by the built-in browser can cause actually slow down browsing. You can turn it off in the settings and see if that helps you out any. A friend of mine was about to throw out her Fire until I showed her this.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I had some issues one weekend but otherwise I have had a zippy internet with the Fire HD.


----------

